# need pic of front USB header needed, for Antec 300



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

I took my wires out of the black plastic thing that plugs into the mobo for the front USB ports but forgot to take a pic so i could wire it back up. So i need a pic of both sides please(showing wire colors)


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I took my wires out of the black plastic thing that plugs into the mobo for the front USB ports but forgot to take a pic so i could wire it back up. So i need a pic of both sides please(showing wire colors)



Some case reviews show indepth details of all parts of a case, have you tried looking through Antec 300 reviews?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Some case reviews show indepth details of all parts of a case, have you tried looking through Antec 300 reviews?



I found the side that says "USB" I need the other side now


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2010)

How about this ?.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

AsRock said:


> How about this ?.



that helped alot but there is 1 that i'm not sure about


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks guys for the help i got it working


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 9, 2010)

Feeding the cables through some sleeving were you?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Feeding the cables through some sleeving were you?



No i had it in a hole in the mobo tray of the case. So when it came time to paint it again i had to remove it...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

AsRock said:


> How about this ?.



I know you got it fixed but those arent USB (they are the front panel audio plug)






Here is the USB ends, Notice on the pins one row has 5 and the other has 4. (you dont really need the extra black on the 5 pin, its attached to the mesh shield covering the cable) Some have 4 on both


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks MK but thats not the type that mine are. The ones mine are are the ones like Asrock posted.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

I get confused as I am always cutting the ends off, on some cases there's is a fire wire one too.


p_o_s_pc said:


> I found the side that says "USB" I need the other side now


I am a bit blind at times (and slow)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

I can confirm that i got everything working as i have been using it. Its plugged into my mobo running my mouse and flash drive  Thanks for the help


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I get confused as I am always cutting the ends off, on some cases there's is a fire wire one too.
> 
> I am a bit blind at times (and slow)




Funny that you say what ya do because i have 2 different USB connections here which i was going to post but te issue was solved so never posted the other pic.


I'll post it tomorrow( well really today lol ) and you will see that your not really going crazy or any thing .


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's that pic and notice the missing pin is in a different place but the both of them say that they are USB.  So MK you are right you not gone crazy yet lol.  Just like to know were that cable came from as i have never had any such front panel.


----------

